# Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 & NBA LIVE 07 Houston Rockets Rating



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

Click Me to View Stats
Pay attention to the durability of Tracy. That tells something. 
The roster is not up-to-dated yet. As you can see, David Wesley is still a Rocket. 









High Resolution of this Picture


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

Yao is stilled underreated. He should be 90


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

that image doesnt look nything like tmac lol

yao should be like the same as tmac easily


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

Live>2K, (IMO)


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

ALOT of underrated and overrated.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

Paul Pierce is 94 and T-Mac is 91, are u kidding me??


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



houst-mac said:


> Paul Pierce is 94 and T-Mac is 91, are u kidding me??


And Lebron and Wade's friggin 98?? Suns with 3 players over 90?? Ridiculous!

But I suppose that's why you can edit a player's ratings :evil:


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



Yao Mania said:


> But I suppose that's why you can edit a player's ratings :evil:


Exactly :clap:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



houst-mac said:


> Paul Pierce is 94 and *T-Mac is 91*, are u kidding me??


Please look at all the numbers before complaining. T-Mac had a poor shooting year so naturally all his shot ratings are down. His pass rating is down (4.4 apg methinks) and of course durability.

EDIT: And of course Wade and Lebron are overrated. 91 Mid range my :curse:


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*OT- rockets ratings in live 07*

http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/houston.html

discuss


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: OT- rockets ratings in live 07*

tmac is going to be amazing


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: OT- rockets ratings in live 07*

Thread merged because I love that feature, and they are both about the video games which everybody thinks his/her favorite players are always underrated!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



cornholio said:


> Live>2K, (IMO)






You gotta be joking.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



cornholio said:


> Live>2K, (IMO)


Somebody hasn't played the 360 2k7 demo..


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

I'm used to play Live.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

^ Me too!
It's more like video game. lol.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

Holy ****

Luther Head is rated 1 point above Ryan Bowen on Live...........

a 64...................


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



Dream Hakeem said:


> Holy ****
> 
> Luther Head is rated 1 point above Ryan Bowen on Live...........
> 
> a 64...................


HOW is that fricking possible???


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*



HayesFan said:


> HOW is that fricking possible???


Darko's 63 for Orlando, therefore Ryan Bowen = Darko? :uhoh: 

Not that I'll ever get to play this game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Semi-OT: NBA 2K7 Houston Rockets Rating*

Bowen has "unlimited" potential! That's why RyBo=Darko.


----------

